# Surf Casting Chum Bag



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Been doing a lot of cat fishing this summer in the local lakes and riverrs and I have been using a system of chumming that should work from the sand.

About two days before you go fishing, take a 5-6 oz weight and drop it into an old white crew sock. Fill the sock up with whole feed wheat available from any feed store, then tie it up with 80lb mono and leave about a 15ft tag lline. Take a large tin coffee can and drop the weighted sock filled with oats into the can. Then fill the can with either menhaden oil or menhaden milk (or combo of both) and drop the sock into the can and close with the plastic coffee can lid.

Once you get to the beach or for that matter the pier, tie 15 foot tag line from the sock onto a hefty rod and make sure you wind at least 2-3 raps of the 80 lb mono onto the spool and then give it a heave and mark the spot where it landed. Now you cut the line to the sock or leave it attached if you want to pull it in.

Then cast your other rigs around the area where you threw the chum bag and get ready for some action:fishing:


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I feel as though your description is missing a step or two.

1. Are we taking the sock out of the can?

2. What line to the sock are we cutting/leaving for pull in? Surely 15ft is not enough unless you plan to go diving. 



edit: 3. I don't really consider catfishing in lakes and rivers the "surf"


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

The biggest problem I can see is is tides. The chum from 2 days ago is now 10miles away. In my experience any kind of chum in salt will last for a short time unless it is refreshed. Remember that the tide controls the flow. If you are on a pier and the flow is going down the beach, you will not attract a cobia that is 2+ miles off the beach. But, you never know. It is fishing.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

dudeondacouch said:


> I feel as though your description is missing a step or two.
> 
> 1. Are we taking the sock out of the can?
> 
> ...


*If you have ever catfished in a river then you know there is a constant current just like the surf,,,a lake no. But the concept is the same, placing an fish attractant in an area that you can cast to with some assurance that fish will be in the general vicinty.*zztopsail:fishing:



rattler said:


> The biggest problem I can see is is tides. The chum from 2 days ago is now 10miles away. In my experience any kind of chum in salt will last for a short time unless it is refreshed. Remember that the tide controls the flow. If you are on a pier and the flow is going down the beach, you will not attract a cobia that is 2+ miles off the beach. But, you never know. It is fishing.


*When I said two days, that is two days sitting in the can in your garage to allow the wheat to soak up the oil, not two days in brink. Throw the sock out when you get there and give it about 30 mins to attract. Your right about the refresh, which is why you have the option to reel it back in and dunk back into the coffee can and pour some more oil on it. But believe me, those wheat kernals will soak that oil up pretty good and hold it for while.

As to the distance it will attract,,,who knows, two miles is surely too far but 5 hundred yards is well within in reach and that is a 500 yard radius so your talking 1000 yard circle * zztopsail:fishing:

*Who knows, maybe you should tie a circle hook to the line and keep it on attached to the the rod in case some big ole drum, shark or something takes a liking to it and swallows the damn thing whole* 


See all above in red


----------



## beagle (Jun 9, 2009)

Most of the fishing I do is from the beach and for sharks. I have been playing with something similar this past 2 seasons and need more trials to say it's great or not so.
With out getting super detailed....
Have been taking a patio tile, 1 quart paper milk carton, fill carton with pogie oil, seal carton, tie carton right against the flat of the tile, paddle it out, ice pick a couple of holes in the carton, drop it over.

Cannot say for sure yet if it has increased my catch but I sure do like being able to see that sheen out there drifting along with the current.
beagle


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

beagle said:


> Most of the fishing I do is from the beach and for sharks. I have been playing with something similar this past 2 seasons and need more trials to say it's great or not so.
> With out getting super detailed....
> Have been taking a patio tile, 1 quart paper milk carton, fill carton with pogie oil, seal carton, tie carton right against the flat of the tile, paddle it out, ice pick a couple of holes in the carton, drop it over.
> 
> ...


Sounds about like what I am doing except without the kayak and the sock with the weight inside is more aerodynamic than a milk carton if you are throwing it out rather than yaking it out.

To be honest with you, I believe my way might be the cats meow from the end of a pier, but I can't say as pier fishing is not my forte 

But with a big ole cheap thick tipped surf rod and a cheap reel, I believe you could heave that sock 100-150 yards out from the beach without too much trouble, I mean heave it and spike it. If it washes back in, then heave it out again


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Confused on why you would want the chum away from you instead of directly below you, i would rather have a cobe pop up on my chum slick directly below me to cast a bucktail on instead on 40-50 yards out and not even see it. However it sounds like it would work great in freshwater.

Never mind you are talking about from the beach now i kind of understand but everywhere i surf fish you cant chum within 500 yards of the beach anyways and i definently am not going to hit a 500 yard cast so....


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

zztopsail said:


> *If you have ever catfished in a river then you know there is a constant current just like the surf,,,a lake no. But the concept is the same, placing an fish attractant in an area that you can cast to with some assurance that fish will be in the general vicinty.*zztopsail:fishing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never been to a reiver that is 6+ miles across. Ocean curents differ from bay currents. Everything on the bottom pushes the water flow. I have seen people dump gallons of bunker chum/milk and watched the slick go straight to the beach. When I said something they said I was wrong. Its their money.I have never seem or heard chuming from a pier helps. If it makes you feel better , try it. IMO its like a banana on a boat.


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

rattler said:


> I have never been to a reiver that is 6+ miles across. Ocean curents differ from bay currents. Everything on the bottom pushes the water flow. I have seen people dump gallons of bunker chum/milk and watched the slick go straight to the beach. When I said something they said I was wrong. Its their money.I have never seem or heard chuming from a pier helps. If it makes you feel better , try it. IMO its like a banana on a boat.


chum the out fish the in


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

rattler said:


> I have never been to a reiver that is 6+ miles across. Ocean curents differ from bay currents. Everything on the bottom pushes the water flow. I have seen people dump gallons of bunker chum/milk and watched the slick go straight to the beach. When I said something they said I was wrong. Its their money.I have never seem or heard chuming from a pier helps. If it makes you feel better , try it. IMO its like a banana on a boat.


Go Check out the mouth of the Potomac it's about 10 miles wide at that point


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Guys;
All I was trying to pass along to you was how make a fish attractant that will bring fish in.

Again here is the bottom line, what you do with and how you use is up to you.

1. Get an old white cotton sock without holes.

2. Fill it full of wheat.

3. Insert a 5-6 oz weight in the sock attached to however long of 60-80 lb line you want

4. Tie a knot in the end of sock.

5. Place sock in old coffee can and fill Mehahaden Milk, Oil or both and let it soak for 2-3 days.

6. Next fishing trip take it with you and heave it, throw it, drop it down the side of the pier or whatever, I don't care. But it will bring fish in to the area where you put it, so I suggest you put some hooks with bait on them in the general vicinity.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Bible material, this is right up there with the ENGLISH LONG BOW anchor rod system..........rofl I love it


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

*cool*

thanx for the detailed info....i can tell you it will increase your fishin chances... every fish i,m after in the ocean will eat pogeys,, how do they find them? by smell,,they are atracted to the oil....they will follow the the slick until they locate the pod... case in point;; two days ago,kure pier,,,500 fresh pogies put in the community live well,, all them scales, oil are now goin into the ocean from tank ... 6 big spanish were caught that afternoon3 1/2 to 5lbs... a tarpon was fought and released, a 5. 3 lb and a 3 1/2 lb flounder were put on the deck....so if you can intro some thing to attrach the fish ,, go for it....


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

zztopsail said:


> Guys;
> All I was trying to pass along to you was how make a fish attractant that will bring fish in.
> 
> Again here is the bottom line, what you do with and how you use is up to you.
> ...


Yep. Great idea. This should work better than a sponge. Thanks. Oh I got my meds straightened out. KINDA.:fishing::beer:


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Where do you get the menhaden oil or milk?, I have the wheat.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

poppop1 said:


> Where do you get the menhaden oil or milk?, I have the wheat.


Grab the udder tight and squeeze that pogy teet


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

poppop1 said:


> Where do you get the menhaden oil or milk?, I have the wheat.


Jessies way might work if you had 10,000 Menhaden and about two weeks with nothing to do but here is the best place to start looking:

Voodoo Offshore Menhaden Milk


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

zztopsail said:


> Jessies way might work if you had 10,000 Menhaden and about two weeks with nothing to do but here is the best place to start looking:
> 
> Voodoo Offshore Menhaden Milk


who is this JessIe you speak of?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

poppop1 said:


> Where do you get the menhaden oil or milk?, I have the wheat.


Most good tackle shops can get it.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

saw this on fishing western australia: fill a burlap bag with ground menhaden and stake it in the wash, pieces will disperse in to the water bringing in fish to the area. feeding them a little bit a lot of the time. seems like a good idea. they call chum burly down there


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> who is this JessIe you speak of?


You know,,,,JessIe Wales, the Inlaw


----------

